# What do you guys think of this fall?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I took a drive today and noted how many dead tree's there are along the road.. It was sucha bummer at how many tree's they put out on the blvd. knowing how dry this summer was and noone watered them?

Does the city do that? or is it the home owners? 
There is a few large maples i drive by every day and thier red leaves have turned and dropped within a week!

What a shame.. I really look forward to our fall colours.. i wonder if we will ever have the falls we used to?


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

With it being soo dry, I don't know if anyone is even allowed to water the trees. I know around here we are STILL under water restrictions. I hope we have enough snow this winter to help make up for all the water loss.
My dad has a pond in his backyard and he has lost almost 2 feet of water from it. Completely dried out his swamp area. Its such a shame how dry its been this year. 
The one thing that is nice though is the trees are having more colour then we usually see though. More oranges this year and mix of everything between red and yellow.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohh gosh thats right, i forgot about the restrictions in some places... 

Thats a shame about the pond


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I think I'd like summer back please...


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

My sister and nephew were visiting the last two weeks from England so my observation of what sort of colours we are getting in the trees was more heightened than normal.

Certainly from my penthouse balcony view there's been a rapid colouring up in the last two weeks. They're saying that it's drought related rather than temperature related.

We went up to the Almaquin Highlands around Magnatewan and Burks Falls last weekend and rented a cottage. The colour up there is not as far advanced as here because of all the water around in lakes, but lake levels were definitely reduced. There is some colour though.





































Moody misty dawn photograph....note the band of golden light on the trees. Makes them appear more colourful than they really were.










Martin.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

those are some wonderful photographs..


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

sure is a beautiful place Martin


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Katalyst said:


> I think I'd like summer back please...


looks you got one last day of hot grossness.. LOL


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> looks you got one last day of hot grossness.. LOL


You know I was thinking this last night around 1am when I was running out to close my windows in the pouring rain. Thinking NOT this hot! lol


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

I personally prefer the weather to be a bit more cool, I can't stand the heat. There is only so much I can take off leagally, or anyone cares to see!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I'll take the cold just NOT snow. I bloody hate snow! That's when I miss Long Island the most lol.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

This has been a really dry summer, the grass has been the colour yellow for the whole summer and still is under my apartment building. I think its also been one of the warmest summers. 

As for snow, I dont mind snow as long as theres tons of it. I dont like it when there snow partially covering the ground, looks ugly. Also the salt is the worst


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Two of my Maple trees just turned brown and dumped all the leaves. The others are turning now. Hope to have some nice colours from them. Some turn fire red when the sun shines on them. It sure was a dry summer. My well ran dry twice but recovered in a few hours to do the water changes for the discus tanks.


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

Atleast now we are finally getting the rain we so desperately need. Sucks that its ALL right now but atleast we are starting to get some back. I think if we had a warm winter and no rain for a year I think we would have a really bad desert condtions happening here.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I like the fall except for the fact that winter is around the corner, the only season that I dread. Having grown up in NB in the 70's and 80's, TO winters are a cakewalk in comparison. Never the less, for me, having to put on more than a fleece sweater and jeans to go outside is still too cold for me. The wife calls me a wussy, I reply that I'm "tropical" by nature...LMAO!

Great pics Martin . You definitely have a great eye behind the lense.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

leaves actually change colour because of the temperature. The reason we haven't really been getting the proper autumn colours in most areas is because it's been too warm. Once the weather gets cold, the sugar and chlorophyll production changes and other pigments determine what colour the leaves will change to. Up at my cottage, however, it's been normal autumn weather, so the colours have been wonderful.

Shame about this year in the city because autumn is my favourite season.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I hate fall because it reminds me that soon it'll be too cold for me to ride my vespa and it'll just sit inside rotting... my payments disappearing not onto a stretch of road but down some dark pseudo-real vaccuum until it warms up again... know what I mean??

Plus winter just stinks for me... not a fan. Cold. Dry skin. Snow... ew... you know?


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm gonna build a new fish room this winter. That will keep me busy.


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

I swear I saw snow today.. obviously not much but a few flakes coming down.. wooo hoo its coming!


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Enough of the woohoos already! Pablo, bite his ankles will ya?

Martin.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

MT-ED said:


> Enough of the woohoos already! Pablo, bite his ankles will ya?
> 
> Martin.


Seriously! Gah!


----------

